
Creation/Evolution - mblakele
http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/chapter2_108.html
======
billswift
On the Xanadu post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795155> I made the
comment, which would fit as well here:

Anything actually working was released when only half-baked; perfectionists
either never release anything or they release it so late that it never gains
any traction against its already-in-use competitors. The first release of
anything that is going to succeed is effectively going to be a prototype,
whether the inventors intended it to be or not.

Think of it as evolution in action.

------
wglb
John Walker is always a good read, and I had missed that essay before. It
seems to be the same message that some of the writings around Ycombinator are
saying that you let the customers tell you what they want, and it may not be
what you first think. So perhaps we think of this approach as making the point
of first feedback as early as possible. So far as I can recall, there was no
market research for the Apple II.

My favorite reference from the article is "...I have not failed. I've just
found 10,000 ways that won't work."

------
noaharc
Interesting just to learn about Lamarckian evolution (which is mentioned in
passing).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamarckian>

------
mblakele
"John Walker -- November 5, 1993"

Yes, this is almost 16 years old. It gratified my intellectual curiosity, and
I hope it suits yours.

~~~
enobrev
Definitely a good read, and coincidentally written on my 15th birthday.

